# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  استراحة الجمعة قانون الجهد المعكوس لفائدة الجميع

## نادرالداني

*فى كتاب الدكتور جوزيف ميرفى " قوة العقل الباطن " وجدت هذا القانون وهو قانون 
 الجهد المعكوس 
لعالم النفس الشهير 

يقول :

عندما تكون رغباتك وخيالك متعارضين فإن خيالك يكسب اليوم دون خلاف 


 

 ما معنى هذا الكلام ؟؟؟

نضرب مثال بسيط 

اذا طلب منك ان تمشي على لوح خشب طوله وليكن 10 امتار وعرضه 5 أمتار موضوع على الارض بلا شك فانك ستمر عليه دون ادنى مشاكل 
ان رغبتك في المرور لا تتعارض مع خيالك
فيخالك ما دام اللوح على الارض فانه لا يمثل اي احتمال للسقوط وان حدث فهو على الارض
الان افترض ان هذا اللوح موضوع على ارتفاع 20 قدماً في الهواء بين عمارتين عاليتين
هل تستطيع ان تمشي عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا اعتقد 
لماذا؟؟؟؟
مع انه نفس اللوح بنفس الطول والعرض 
التفسير
 إن رغبتك فى المشى عليه ستواجه من جانب خيالك أو الخوف من السقوط ،
و مع أنك تملك الرغبة فى المشى لكن صورة الوقوع فى خيالك ستتغلب على رغبتك وأرادتك او جهدك للمشى على اللوح
والعجيب أنك لو حاولت المشى عليه
قد يحقق خيالك السقوط بنفس الشكل الذى تخيلته
لأنه تدرب عليه مسبقاً فى اللاواعى الذى يدير 90% من سلوكياتك
ماذا نستفيد من تلك القاعده ؟؟؟؟
أظن ان الصورة بدأت تتضح ،
كلنا يملك الرغبة للنجاح ،،
ولكن لا ننجح !!! لماذا ؟؟؟؟

لأن صورة الفشل مسيطرة على خيالنا ....
قاعدة تقول :
" لا تحاول أن تجبر العقل الباطن على قبول فكرة بممارسة قوة الإرادة ، فسوف تحصل على عكس ما كنت تريد "
مثال :
أذا قلت أنا أريد الشفاء " رغبة " ولكن لا أستطيع الوصول أليه " خيال " فسوف تكره نفسك على الدعاء والعقل لا يعمل تحت إكراه
وهذه معلومه خطيرة "

فمن يتخيل أنه سينسى فى الإمتحان
ويرتبك وتهرب منه المعلومات
ومع أن رغبته فى الاستذكار والنجاح
إلا أن الخيال أقوى
- من يخاف من لقاء الناس
فهو يرسم صورة عقليه متخيله لسلوكياته وتصرفه عند لقاء الناس لا تتفق مع رغبته فى الثقة بالنفس
وبالتالى فان الصورة التى تخيلها ورسمها فى عقله هى التى ستسيطر عليه عند تعرضه لمثل هذا الموقف

أن الكثير مما يعانون من القلق أو الرهاب الاجتماعى
أو الوساوس القهرية
فأنما يعانون من التخيل السلبى لكل ما يقلقهم أو يؤثر على اعصابهم
وبأدراكك لتلك القاعده المهمة
فأذا استطعت
ان تحقق الانسجام بين ما ترغبه حقيقه
وما تتخيله وتضعه فى عقلك
فستعمل فى انسجام

الخلاصة :
لكى تحقق نجاح فى مجال لابد ان تتوافق رغباتك مع احلامك
لكى يعمل عقلك بكفاءة استرخى وأبتعد عن العصبية والضغط على العقل
تخيل ما تريده لا ما لا تريده
درب عقلك اللاواعى دوما ً على النجاح
وأن يعمل معك لا ضدك 

*

----------


## yassirali66

*الله الله علي الروائع
الله الله علي الدرر
انتظر مقالاتك بفارغ الصبر
واتمني ان ينضم الينا aaddil
ليكنمل هذا العقد الفريد
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*السلام عليكم
مشكووووور الاخ نادر 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

الله الله علي الروائع
الله الله علي الدرر
انتظر مقالاتك بفارغ الصبر
واتمني ان ينضم الينا aaddil
ليكنمل هذا العقد الفريد





شكرا ياسر 66 
دوما ما تشجعنا وتلهبنا بالامل في الكتابة 
لك كامل الود والتقدير 
ونتمنى ان نكون عند حسن الظن دوماً وان تعم الفائدة للجميع

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

السلام عليكم
مشكووووور الاخ نادر 




الغالي مرتضى 
افتقدناك كثيرا وكدت ان ارسل لك في الخاص
يعني ايه الغياب !!!
والتقليل من المشاركة !!
كلماتك دوما لها معاني اكثر من المواضيع نفسها
اتمنى مشاركتك دوما وخليك قريب يا حبيب 
لك مني كل الود والتقدير وعاطر الاماني 

*

----------


## أوهاج

*شكراً أخى نادر على الطرح العلمى
أستهل ردى بقصه الضفادع والبرج التى يتناولها مدربو التنمية البشريه


كان هناك مجموعة ضفادع صغيرة
قررت القيام بمسابقة للجري ...

" التحدي " كان الوصول إلى " أعلى قمة برج "

تجمعت حشود من الضفادع
لمشاهدة السباق و للتشجيع أيضا ..!!

و بدأ السباق ...!!

و بأمانة ...!!
لم يصدق الحضور أن أحد من هذه الضفادع الصغيرة ستستطيع أن تحقق التحدي ...
و أن تصل إلى قمة البرج ....!!!!

و كان كل ما تسمعه من الحشود هو :
" مستحيل ... مستحيل ... مستحيل "

أو
" لا يمكن ان يصل أي ضفدع إلى قمة البرج لأن البرج عااااااااااالي جداااااااا "

و بدأت الضفادع تسقط من الإعياء واحد تلو الأخر
ما عدا تلك الضفادع المتحمسة و المليئة بالنشاط

بدأت الحشود تصرخ
أنه صعب جدا .. لن يستطيع أحد أن يصل ...!!!

و استمر السقوط المزيد من الضفادع
ضفدع بعد ضفدع

ما عدا
ضفدع واحد استمر في الصعود إلى القمة ... أعلى ..و.. أعلى ..و.. أعلى ..

لم يتخلى عن إصراره أبدا
و في النهاية سقطت كل الضفادع
ما عدا صديقنا الضفدع الصغير
الذي نجح و وصل إلى قمة البرج العاااالي

و حصل على جائزته الصغيرة ..!!

و بالتالي أرادت كل الضفادع التعرف على هذا الضفدع و معرفة ....
كيف استطاع أن يصل إلى النهاية ؟؟
و الجميع تساءل :
من أين أتى هذا الضفدع الصغيير بالقووووة للوصول إلى أعلى البرج ؟

عندها إكتشف الجميع
الضفدع الفائز كان :

أصم !!!!


و الحكمة
لا تصغي أبدا إلى ميول الاخرين السلبية و التشاؤمية
لأنهم يسلبونك " أحلامك الجميلة " و " آمالك " التي تحتفظ بها في قلبك
دائما فكر ..... في قوة تأثير الكلمات
لأن كل ما تسمع أو تقرأ يؤثر على أفعالك ...!!!
كن إيجابيا
وفوق ذلك 
كن أصم ...! عندما يقول لك أحدهم : أنك لا تستطيع أن تحقق أحلامك ..!!

و دائما قل:
أنا استطيع
من يتهيّب صعود الجبال ....... يعيش أبد الدهر بين الحفر
أبو القاسم الشابي


نحن فى الزعيم بعد جيل سيكافا ومانديلا الذى إنتزع الكئووس رجاله وزنديه  ولم يعانى من إعلام الهدم خصوصا اعلام الهليل الذى ظل يعمل بإحترافيه وعارف بيعمل فى شنو تارة بمطاردة لاعبى المريخ فى حياتهم الشخصيه وإلصاق الأسماء السالبه بهم (ماسورة) وتارة بتصريحات سفر إداريى الهليل إلى نيالا لممارسة الميتافيزيقيا والكواديك وكل المخطوطات الزرقاء التى تبث السم فى جسد هذا الكيان دون حسيب أو رقيب (بل دون إختشاء أو شرف مهنه) ويستجيب عقلنا الباطن غصبا عنا.

نعم نحن محبطون جدا لكن همنا الأكبر على اللاعبين ليت مجلسنا ينفق على الجانب النفسى لللاعبين بجلب المتخصصين ضعف ما يدفعه فى شراء لاعبين، بعد أن أصبح النجاح صناعه وحتماً يعود جيل الإنتصارات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كالعادة روعة وروائع لا تاتي الا من نادر الرائع
*

----------

